# Jean Ribault



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2005)

Jean Ribault, French Huguenot Naval Commander, was born in 1520 and died on October 12, 1565 on the shores of Florida. Just before he was killed by a Spanish Roman Catholic, he recited the words from Psalm 132 from memory - but he changed the first verse to "Lord, remember me."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2006)




----------

